# Chinese Junior Olympic team showing up in my hometown tomorrow...



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

They are practicing against the local junior college mens basketball team...

The chinese junior olympic team has a guy who is 7'6", taller than Yao Ming!!! These guys are only juniors too!!! Most of them are only 15 or 16 years old!

I have to go see them. 

The 7'6" guy is named SunMing or something like that.

Anyone seen these guys before?


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Anyone seen these guys before?


considering even their coach probably saw them for the first time when they boarded to the airplane... no.


----------



## J Pops (Sep 13, 2003)

compsciguy where you from? Where did you hear this from? SUN MING?!?!?


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> The 7'6" guy is named SunMing or something like that.


His name is Sun Ming Ming, he's 20 yrs old and playing for Henan Hong. I think he's not even dreaming of being as good as Yao.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus Christ! I live in China and I never heard about this guy!


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Mo Guochao was playing for Chinas Junior Olympic team as well. Sources say he's 7-1 now (he was 6-11 in April), and I'd like to know if he's really as athletic as Arthur Volbert said on Asia-Basket.


----------

